# Good Buy?



## joerivers6 (Jan 23, 2009)

1995 S6 
183k miles
hood, roof and trunk lid clear coat sunfaded
scrape in right rear door
worn through drivers bolster
timing belt and bits replaced at 165k
turbo timer
Apikol 1.8t coil conversion at 165k
slight radiator leak
no rust
$2900

Any opinions?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Got any pictures? Doesn't sound too bad, but I'd get it inspected....poorly maintained UrS cars can become money pits pretty fast. (even well maintained ones, but poor is far more risky)

A detailed maintenance history is always a good bet. These cars can hide a lot of surprises making a good deal a far less appealing proposition once all the chips fall. In most cases you will be better off to spend more outright for a well cared for example that doesn't need anything than to pour untold amounts into a car that needs plenty.


----------



## joerivers6 (Jan 23, 2009)

pics..

http://picasaweb.google.com/audicqturbo/20100622?feat=directlink


----------



## joerivers6 (Jan 23, 2009)

pics were taken while replacing the master cylinder, thus the parts on the floor.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

yikes, some nasty rust on that hood.....so did you end up buying it?


----------



## joerivers6 (Jan 23, 2009)

nope..not yet. its in Pennsylvania and im in the Detroit area, so goin to look at it is kinda hard to do


----------

